# This Summer in College Hoops



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Kansas State's Bill Walker makes an appearance*


> *Bill Walker, 6-6, Small Forward, 1987, Kansas State, USA
> 10 points, 3 rebounds, 2 steals, 3-7 2P, 1-4 3P, ¼ FT, 17 minutes*
> 
> One of the more bizarre spectacles of Day Two of the Treviso Eurocamp was the sudden appearance of Kansas State freshman Bilk Walker, seemingly out of nowhere. Walker tore his ACL six months ago or so, and obviously was not expected to be a part of this prestigious international tournament. *Here he is, though, 15-20 pounds or so overweight and looking like a complete shadow of himself, missing point blank dunks and being unable to create much off the dribble of his very slow first step. He actually started off the game with a flurry, knocking down one pull-up jumper from mid-range, another from 3-point range, and then an easy cut and finish—all in the span of 90 seconds or so. From that point on it all went south*…looking like he really should be back in Kansas doing physiotherapy rather than promotional appearances for a sneaker company, cause this obviously isn’t doing anything for his draft stock. We’re just hoping he doesn’t reinjure himself.










*Florida G Powell faces drug charges*


> GAINESVILLE, Fla. (AP) -- A Florida football player and a basketball player have been charged with buying marijuana and have been suspended indefinitely from their teams, according to police and the university.
> 
> Running back Brandon James and basketball guard Brandon Powell, both 19, were arrested Monday on charges of purchasing and possessing less than 20 grams of marijuana, a police report said. James and Powell met with a confidential police source to buy about .8 grams of marijuana for $20, reports said.










*Maurice Joseph Leaving MSU for Vermont*


> "They are a good program and have been to the NCAA tournament three of the last four years," Joseph said. "My goal was to be somewhere I can be more of a focal point and win."



*One More Year: Possible 2008 Early Entries*


> Next year’s NBA Draft will feature the usual one-and-doners, players like OJ Mayo, Derrick Rose, and Michael Beasley. (Side note: Mayo is about a lock for the 2008 Draft as anyone has ever been. According to a jaw-dropping report in the NY Times, he committed to USC without seeing the campus or knowing anything about the team or coach. He only wanted to come to Los Angeles so he could better market himself for the NBA. Money quote from the story: “OJ doesn’t give out his cell, he’ll call you”).
> 
> In any case, with the usual freshmen making the leap, there will also be possible seniors such as Chris Lhttp://sports.yahoo.com/ncaab/news;_ylt=A0WTeTMGAHBGi4IBognevbYF?slug=rivals-132841&prov=rivals&type=lgnsofton, Sean Singletary, and Drew Neitzel, not to mention about a half dozen international players, in the guarantee-money first round of the 2008 Draft, leaving precious few spots available.



*Duke's class tops the ACC*


> Traditionally, the ACC is a conference that attracts the country's elite high school basketball players.
> 
> While the class of 2007 recruiting haul boasts a number of talented prospects, only three schools cracked the national top 30 team recruiting rankings.
> 
> The ACC checks in as the fifth best conference for incoming talent next season.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: This Week in College Hoops*

*Louisville sophomore (Caracter) has slight cartilage tear in left knee*


> Louisville rising sophomore forward Derrick Caracter has a slight cartilage tear in his left knee and will have surgery Monday to correct the problem.


*Players' return to college would be big boost to teams*


> The deadline to withdraw from the June 28 NBA draft is Monday at 5 p.m. But Saturday, maybe more than Monday, will be the decision day for a number of key players who are still waffling about whether to return to school.
> 
> Georgetown coach John Thompson III told ESPN.com on Thursday that he is expecting to meet with Big East Player of the Year Jeff Green on Saturday, after Green talks with his family, to discuss his plans.


*Georgetown's Green still unsure about draft status*


> "I haven't signed with an agent yet and there's still a chance [to go back to the Hoyas]," Green said. "It just depends on how my workouts go. I just have to keep working hard and hopefully get the commitment that a team wants to draft me. If I don't get that commitment that a team is willing to take me in the lottery, then that will sway my decision to come back."


*New Mex. St. scheduled to face Duke*


> The Nov. 12 game, New Mexico State's first meeting with the Blue Devils, will be shown on ESPN2. Coach Reggie Theus welcomed the challenge against a high-profile opponent. The Aggies also are scheduled to visit Louisville next season.


It's nice how Theus schedules this game then interviews for the Kings' job. Wimp.

*Recruiting: Al-Farouq Aminu faces big decision*


> The 6-foot-8, 210-pound forward from Norcross (Ga.) High School said he knows the script, and he is meeting some of the characters as he considers the pluses and minuses of his top three schools – Georgia Tech, North Carolina and Wake Forest.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: This Week in College Hoops*

Anyone else wanting to jump off the Bill Walker bandwagon?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: This Week in College Hoops*

That must be some pretty freaking great weed.Twenty bucks for less than a gram....You can tell the cops are really busy when they have time to book two guys for buying 0.8 grams of marijuana...So if they split the weight it's like .4 grams each...What's that like three or four bonghits?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: This Week in College Hoops*

*Walker Makes Commitment To UConn*


> Kemba Walker, a point guard from Rice High School in New York, made an oral commitment to attend UConn today.


*Planning For Higher Ed*


> Ed Davis isn't much of a talker. Even his mother, Angela Jones, has trouble getting him to open up, especially when it comes to Davis discussing his college choices.
> 
> Davis, a 6-foot-8 forward from Mechanicsville, Va., is rated the No.5 high school player in the Class of 2008, according to Rivals.com. Having been to North Carolina and Virginia, Thursday's visit to Storrs was his latest unofficial visit - and perhaps his last. Davis, who plays both forward positions, said there is no front-runner among the three schools. While he hasn't closed the door on any school, he said he is unlikely to make another visit before deciding by the end of July.


*Carter, father expect to meet with UK coach*


> Jared Carter and his father, Jeff, expect to meet Monday with Kentucky Coach Billy Gillispie and the team physician to discuss the latest injury to the 7-foot-2 center's right shoulder.
> 
> The injury is not expected to threaten his son's playing status next season and has not prevented him from practicing with the rest of the team, Jeff Carter told the News-Graphic of Georgetown.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: This Week in College Hoops*

Oh man! Some 19 year old kids were smoking pot!? No! Someone help them! Their lives and careers are doomed!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: This Week in College Hoops*

*Top 10 recruit commits to Hoosiers*


> For the second straight year, Kelvin Sampson has landed a Top 10 player.
> 
> The Indiana head coach wrestled in-state star Eric Gordon away from Illinois less than a year ago and now the Hoosiers boss has received a commitment from New York native Devin Ebanks.


*
Michigan State: Final Four Bound *


> You heard it here first: Tom Izzo and the Michigan State Spartans will be back in the Final Four next year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: This Week in College Hoops*

Both Walker (Kemba) and Ebanks are really good. How the heck did Sampson get Ebanks? That is amazing. That kid is going to be an awesome player.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: This Week in College Hoops*



TM said:


> *
> Michigan State: Final Four Bound *


Hahahaha, no they aren't.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: This Week in College Hoops*

i don't know how Ebanks ended up in Indiana. Sampson has people in the Metro NY area? Geez, I was hoping for Ebanks to land in the Big East, not somewhere in the cornfields of Indiana. Congrats to Indiana, i'm just bitter.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: This Week in College Hoops*

*Johnson's future in doubt after physical *


> Highly touted Texas freshman power forward Gary Johnson's career is in jeopardy after he was found to have a heart condition in a routine school physical.
> 
> Texas released a statement this afternoon which said that Johnson "has not been cleared to participate in any physical activities at The University of Texas."


*Ranking the offseason's biggest winners and losers*


*Summer camps to stress skill development *


> Sonny Vaccaro and the ABCD camp are gone — at least for now. That means business at the Boston Market in Teaneck, New Jersey will suffer substantially in early July. Nike has also eliminated its individual showcase All-American Camp in Indianapolis — and adidas has scrapped its Superstar Camp that had been held down in Georgia for the past couple of years.
> 
> The summer is a changing — and it'll be for the better.


*Youth movement a scary trend *


> Four years from now, Ryan Boatright may be preparing to enroll at USC. How do we know? Well, on Sunday, Boatright — a high school freshman-to-be from Aurora, Ill. — made a verbal commitment to accept a basketball scholarship offer from Trojans coach Tim Floyd.


*Lighty pleads guilty in BB gun case *


> CLEVELAND (AP) - Ohio State basketball player David Lighty pleaded guilty to a misdemeanor assault charge and was fined $250 in a case involving a jogger who was shot with a BB gun last year.


*Minor league team parodies Donovan *


> A Fort Myers man who shares the coach's name was supposed to throw out the first pitch, but backed out of the deal at the last minute.
> 
> "Apparently, he has a new job," the public address announcer said.


:biggrin:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: This Week in College Hoops*

I don't think I could let a guy stay on scholarship if he's so stupid as to go around shooting joggers with a bb gun.At least commit a crime where you have a motive greater than making yourself look retarded.At least be on drunk or on drugs so that you have some excuse for doing something really stupid.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*USA Basketball: U19 Team*

A team packed with present and future college stars...

USA U19 World Championship Team Passes Test Versus Puerto Rico



> Another balanced scoring attack and a 31-13 second quarter offensive explosion propelled the USA Men’s U19 World Championship Team (2-0) to a 117-79 victory over Puerto Rico in 2007 Global Games play Friday evening in Dallas, Texas. Kansas State incoming frosh Michael Beasley (Notre Dame Prep, Mass./ Frederick, Md.) led the U.S. with 16 points and 10 boards


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: This Month in College Hoops (June/July)*

first casualty of the Age limit ...Bill Walker


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: This Week in College Hoops*



Diable said:


> That must be some pretty freaking great weed.Twenty bucks for less than a gram....You can tell the cops are really busy when they have time to book two guys for buying 0.8 grams of marijuana...So if they split the weight it's like .4 grams each...What's that like three or four bonghits?



Yeah it was really wrong......the cops were apparently trying to set them up...and im dead serious. Like i think the sheriff or someone is now facing charges here for racial profiling and for targeting minorities or something like that here in gainesville. The judge dropped the charges on both players saying that the amount of substance purchased was hardly anything worth incriminating the two guys for so they both got off scratch free..........unfortunately the Baskeball player, Brandon Powell has already declared that he's transferring to Marshall so he will no longer be with team next year. :azdaja: 

It's a damn shame. :no:

and yeah G'ville does have some pretty quality weed if that's what you were tryna get at! :greatjob: nfire: :fire:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: This Month in College Hoops (June/July)*

TM, lots of Duke injuries so far. How are the Duke fans taking it. I really hope Nelson is healthy because he's had some little injury for the last three years. Kind of sucks for him. Singler I think will be fine. Zoubek, well... let's just say this hurt's his development.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: This Month in College Hoops (June/July)*

I said this in another forum, but concerning Nelson - NBA teams, beware! The guy is a rock, but injury prone. I believe this is major injury #3 for him. He's supposed to only be out 4-6 weeks, so there doesn't seem to be a lot of concern. Same goes for Zoubek. He's supposed to be out 6-8 weeks. Obviously like you said, it puts back their development, but forunately they've already had 2 summer months to work on things. Zoubek is reportedly up 20 pounds from last season (That puts him around 265). So there's concern for all the guys, but I guess id a guys going to be injured, now is the time. By the way, Paulus and Pocious both have apparently bounced back pretty well from their pre-summer injuries.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

*North Carolina's Williams battling vertigo*

CHAPEL HILL, N.C. (AP) - North Carolina coach Roy Williams announced Wednesday that he has vertigo.

During his annual summer news conference, Williams said he started feeling sick earlier this week. The 56-year-old coach spoke in a low voice during the 30-minute session and answered questions about his health and next year's team.
Williams said this was his first bout with vertigo, which is a sensation of dizziness or tilting, in two years.

"It hasn't been very pleasant the last couple of days," he said. "I'm trying to get some extra home-cooked meals out of it."


http://msn.foxsports.com/cbk/story/7040088


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: North Carolina's Williams battling vertigo*

Ol' Roy is Mashburnin' it...


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: This Month in College Hoops (June/July)*

hey ball st. what's ur take on the whole ronny thompson thing?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: This Month in College Hoops (June/July)*

Im not a Ball St. fan, but I am interning at Toledo. From what I have heard the coach was pretty egotistical and thought very highly of himself. It doesnt exactly expalin why he was breaking the rules, but he obviously thought he was slick and wouldnt get caught. I guess he had his own picture put on the media guide last year. Not sure I can recall the last time a D1 coach wanted a solo picture of himself alone on the team media guide.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: This Month in College Hoops (June/July)*

Lots of misinformation on your part.

I'm the onl;y who actually worked for the previous two coaches. The reason for leaving has to do with the fact that the source who reported the so-called violations was hardly credible (a facilities manager who, by the way, wasn't on campus when the violations occurred). Thompson says that he felt the investigation wasn't handled properly by BSU. THe fact that other BSU sports, had come under flak for NCAA violations (leading to the disposal of the last AD), probably had BSU weary of not reporting anything. Well, that and the violations that occurred with basketball earlier. For your information, these violations we're talking about are coaches sticking around on average an extra five minutes past the allowed two-hour practice time. I defy you to find any coach who follows that rule to the letter of the law.

Now, as for personality, Ronny didn't exactly go out of his way to endear himself to the community. That was probably his biggest mistake as the community has had racism problems before, it didn't take long for them to start bashing Ronny for being snobby or whatever. He's a private dude, and I, for one, got along with him better than any coach I ever had. The fact that we weren't winning a whole helluva lot and that we didn't bring in "Indiana" (read: white) players pissed them off even more. Now I don't know how anyone can justify bashing a recruiting class that HoopScoop rated #35 in the country...especially for a team that went 9-22. Everybody said his recruiting was questionable anyway. I was really looking forward to this next season, but when you don't win immediately, and have no support from school or community...I'd say that it's probably a good idea to just the hell out. I mean, people wanted him fired after the *SECOND* game. There is a large group of people who think the job should go to the Muncie Central _high school_ coach. I'm serious.

As for the media guide stuff and ego. From what I understood is that they came to him with the idea, not the other way around. Coach Thompson isn't the type of person to run those ideas around. The reason he missed events and whatnot wasn't because he didn't feel they weren't worthwhile, but rather because he felt his focus would be better served on the court or in the film room. He wasn't just bailing, he was actually working. THat's the way I see it, at least. There's a lot more stuff going on up there that I don't really feel the need to get into, but there's so much misguidedness being spewed (aided mostly by the fact that Coach THompson refuses to grant an interview), it's almost sickening. I'm never going to post on some of the BSU fan sites because it just gets me pissed off beyond belief.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: This Month in College Hoops (June/July)*

*Game for the ages: Duke-Kentucky in '92 produced high drama*


> Aftermath buzz. The game produced fodder to keep the talk shows alive for days. Should Laettner have been tossed after l'affaire Timberlake? Did the emotional drain from that game explain why Duke slogged unimpressively through its two games in Minneapolis the following week while pulling off their repeat? Then there's the question that is still hashed over at coaching clinics and in press rooms 15 years later: Do you put a defender on the inbounds pass, or use an extra man to defend the forecourt? Pitino chose the latter ... because at Providence, he had lost a game when his Friars DID defend the inbounds pass.


My question for you is, should Laettner have been tossed?

*KU's Rush getting impatient with post-op recovery*


> LAWRENCE, Kan. (AP) -- Seven weeks after surgery, Kansas guard Brandon Rush no longer feels pain in his right knee.
> 
> But he misses playing so much that he has had to stop watching any basketball.
> 
> Rush wants to play in the Jayhawks' Nov. 9 season opener, but still mentions Dec. 1 as his return date -- six months after surgery.


*Smith (Iowa to Tenn.) joins line of impact ransfers*


> What Smith will do is turn the Volunteers into legitimate national-title contenders -- and that means he is of paramount importance. The landscape of the '07-08 national championship race, in mid-June, included one team with all of its starters back -- Memphis -- and three more who were loaded enough to compensate for key draft losses. North Carolina still had the Tyler Hansbrough-Ty Lawson-Wayne Ellington trio, and Deon Thompson would slide in for Brandan Wright. UCLA would move Josh Shipp and Luc Richard Mbah a Moute to the 2-3 slots after Arron Afflalo's departure, and welcome in super-frosh Kevin Love at the four. Kansas would give even more minutes to sophomores Sherron Collins and Darrell Arthur, with point-forward Julian Wright gone from the rotation. The Hoyas and Vols, meanwhile, were lumped amid a second tier of powerhouses with lingering question marks.


*MSU will take on NC State, Texas*


> Michigan State hosts North Carolina State on Nov. 28 as part of the Big Ten/ACC Challenge.


*Davis commitment quells Tar Heel fans' fears*


> We are talking about the very best in the business. No head coach works harder at recruiting or does it any more successfully than Williams. There are guys who are close (Bill Self, Billy Donovan), guys who are fast approaching this company (Ben Howland, Thad Matta) and guys who will get there one day (Billy Gillispie).


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: This Month in College Hoops (June/July)*



> My question for you is, should Laettner have been tossed?


Of course he should have. If he had accidentally stomped Timberlake's head into the floor then no, but it was definitely intentional.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: This Month in College Hoops (June/July)*

no bias there :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: This Month in College Hoops (June/July)*



TM said:


> no bias there :biggrin:


Bias... :lol: 

Even if I was a UNC fan I'd say the same thing... :azdaja:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Louisville, other schools get subpoena*

The University of Louisville athletic department was among 39 Division I schools subpoenaed by the New York attorney general to determine whether the school steered student athletes to education lenders in exchange for kickbacks.

New York Attorney General Andrew Cuomo said today he was seeking documents about deals between athletic departments and Student Financial Services Inc., which operates as University Financial Services. He said he’s looking at how team names, mascots and colors were used to suggest the company was the college’s preferred lender.

A spokesman for U of L was not immediately available to comment.

“Students trust their university’s athletic departments because so much of campus life at Division I schools centers around supporting the home team,” said Cuomo. “To betray this trust by promoting loans in exchange for money is a serious issue, especially when Division I schools already generate tremendous revenue from their student athletes.”

A spokesman from Cuomo’s office said subpoenas were sent to all colleges the office knew did business with USF.

The schools that received subpoenas and document requests:
# Arkansas State University
# Auburn University
# Bowling Green State University
# CAL State Sacramento
# Central Michigan University
# Colorado State University
# East Carolina University
# Florida Atlantic University
# Georgetown University
# Georgia Tech
# Georgia State University
# Howard University
# Indiana State University
# Marquette University
# Ohio University
# Oregon State University
# Rutgers University
# Southern Illinois University
# Tennessee Tech
# Texas Christian University
# Tulane University
# University of Alabama-Birmingham
# UCLA
# University of Central Florida
# University of Detroit Mercy
# University of Houston
# University of Kansas
# University of Louisville
# University of New Orleans
# University of North Alabama
# University of Oregon
# University of Pittsburgh
# University of South Florida
# University of Texas at San Antonio
# University of Texas El Paso
# University of Texas Pan American
# Wayne State University
# Wright State University
# Youngstown State University

http://www.courier-journal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070801/BUSINESS/70801031


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Louisville, other schools get subpoena*

remind me please what all is involved with the kickbacks stuff


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Duke tops the acc list. nice!


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Ball State seems set to hire Ron Hunter from IUPUI...from the Indy Star this afternoon. I've maybe said two words to the guy, so I should get to meet him some time next week if the story is indeed true...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Hunter to remain at IUPUI as Ball State faces more allegations

who's next on the list?


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

1) Randy Litchfield is an ***. 18-year dudes don't get fired by new coaches. Maybe he got fired for his lackluster season, inability to recruit halfway decent classes in the most fertile Women's Volleyball recruiting ground in the Midwest, oh and that whol book-sharing scandal (in which nearly every team member was involved in). I bet he reported this stuff to NCAA with no real knowledge too.

We do store shoes in a locker room closet, but they were primarily stored there and given to support staff, not players.

2) Some people seem to think Billy Taylor of Lehigh is next in line. He and his family reportedly met with our AD yesterday.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Billy Taylor will be announced as the next BSU head coach in about 35 or so minutes...


----------

